# My Vostocks So Far



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

not the best photos but a little look at my collection so far-----


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats all so far hopefully i will carry on in the manner i started :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice Chris. I think I got some catching up to do.

:clap:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Some good stuff there. I particularly like the one with the tank & the missile launcher on. Vostoks really are superb value :clapping:


----------



## salvadali (May 17, 2013)

Love the collection Chris , I looked at getting one of these myself recently but couldn't decide on a particular one which normally leads to buying several but I resisted. For this month anyway .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The tankist is a classic one and one of the coolest cases/bezels Vostok ever made. So is the paratrooper but the strap is...










:lol: :lol:

Anyway, congrats on the collection!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks all and i love natos :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done Chris, nice collection !!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Hmm... Natos on Russians? Just remind me who it was that warned me about that.

Hope to join this club around noon today with a couple arriving although I may give one away before I have a chance to examine it too closely - Brother-in-law's birthday.

I'll try to get a couple of photos before either of them go so that people can tell be just how Lon Chaney Jnr they are and how they know as I love the look of your collection but I can't even spell amature. :notworthy:


----------

